# Tonights Herps (finally, 2 new species)



## DanTheMan (Dec 22, 2008)

Well the title isn't quite true, 1 from tonight, 1 from last monday night. Wont post any other pics as iv posted all the same species enough times. 
Tonght was one of the coldest crap nights we have had in a long time, yet i found my target species, a Bandy Bandy, yes, I know they are common, but it has taken me until now lol
Also, a Rough Scaled Snake, another new one.

Was a very large Bandy
















Rough Scaled Snake (was very hard to photograph! Wouldn't sit still)


----------



## mrillusion (Dec 22, 2008)

nice shots mate were did u see them?


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice work Dan! Gawd, I can't wait to get home to do some herping!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey mate,

Be careful with those Roughies. A lot of people underestimate what they are capable of. 

Good work - the herping is only going to get better in the next month or so!


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 22, 2008)

mrillusion said:


> nice shots mate were did u see them?



Sunshine Coast, Queensland.

Thanks guys, and yea I know what they are capable of Jonno!

Cheers


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Dec 22, 2008)

nice shots you got there beautiful snakes too


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 22, 2008)

Love the bandy


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 22, 2008)

can you keep bandy bandies ive never heard of it but im still realatively new to herping (2 years now) but i assume you cant


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 22, 2008)

DAN THE MAN great pics there love the bandy bandy and you sure got a great pic of a "definate keelback"ok ok couldnt resist:lol::lol:


----------



## Australis (Dec 22, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> DAN THE MAN great pics there love the bandy bandy and you sure got a great pic of a "definate keelback"ok ok couldnt resist:lol::lol:



Your a keelback


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice finds, Dan. They both are very interesting species.

Regards,
David


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 24, 2008)

nice shots.... bandy bandy, a wanna be stephens banded snake :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 24, 2008)

That's what I thought when I saw it from a distance!
But I was just as happy with a Bandy, can finally cross it off the list.
13 down, 5 to go, all rare but 1.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 24, 2008)

What are the rare ones Dan? And what are the 13 you've found?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 24, 2008)

what species you got left, the only local species I gotta find is a live roughie, a stephens (thought I saw one a few weeks ago when we were driving, couldnt stop as it was a dangerous spot to stop but wasnt 100% sure) and I gotta find a red naped, and a bts, think thats it


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 24, 2008)

Ah red naped! That's another.
Jonno, the rare ones I want to find may take me a while, yet it might not! I hope...

To Find: (either here on the coast or at least SEQ) Editing as I realize there is more.
1. Taipan
2. Black Whip
3. Adder (found a road kill)
4. Dwarf Crowned, shouldn't take long
5. Although I have seen a Tiger, It was very brief and didn't get a chance to photograph it, so Tigers still on the list.
6. Marsh Snake
7. Pale Headed

Have you had any luck with any of these Jonno?
I went on a mission on Monday from here down to Mount Glorious, searching through Mount Mee, Dayboro etc. But no luck obviously.
Left at 12pm, arrived home at 12am lol, unfortunatley it was the coldest night we have had in a while and didnt see anything night herping.

There may be more but that's all I'm really interested in.

The 14 (I forgot one in my last post) I have found here on the Sunshine Coast, not including blind snakes lol:
1. Stephens Banded
2. Tiger
2. Red Belly
4. Brown
5. Keelback
6. Green Tree
7. Brown Tree
8. Yellow-Faced Whip
9. Rough Scaled
10. Bandy Bandy
11. White Crowned
12. Golden Crowned
13. Small Eyed
14. Carpet

Ill edit it and add to it if I have forgotten any...
Dont think I have though.


----------



## Australis (Dec 24, 2008)

What about Marsh snakes? .. you'll give them a complex.


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh of course!! I havn't found one of those yet! Thanks Australis!
and Pale Headed, may have to go out west though


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 24, 2008)

any pics of the road killed adder? they are hard to find IMO I have been looking in habitat I know they have been found in, still no luck, the habitat varied within the area, includes swamp, heathland, rainforest and coastal dunes. a mate of mine has seen one before, and someone else I know let a few hatcho death adders go there. I have tried raking and flipping stuff, no luck all I turned up is red bellys, yellow faced whip snakes, green tree snake, small eyeds, marsh snakes, blind snakes, dwarf crowned snake, brown snake and a few blueys, jacky dragons and lacies and ctenotus robusta, calyptotis ruficauda, saiphos equalis and delicate garden skinks


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 24, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> Ah red naped! That's another.
> Jonno, the rare ones I want to find may take me a while, yet it might not! I hope...
> 
> To Find: (either here on the coast or at least SEQ) Editing as I realize there is more.
> ...


 
G'day mate,

Taipans are just one of those things. I have searched high and low for them, I have spoken to many old herpers who have found them locally...they really are my worst enemy. They are here, no doubt about it...I have photo's, I've had stories of them, I almost had one on a call out...it's a combination of being in the right place, at the right time and being incredibly lucky.

Black Whips are around the area where you probably saw that Tiger Snake. 

Adders are fairly common. We've had several this year.

Dwarf Crowned are one of those things that just pop up every now and then when you least expect it.

Tigers are in and around the zoo, as you would know.

Marsh Snakes are everywhere, very surprised you haven't seen one.

Pale Headeds around this way are pretty rare. Better chance of seeing those on the western side of the GDR. 

Good luck, and don't go making any silly YouTube video's


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 24, 2008)

Yea they are hard to find, and up my way on the cost they are a lot less common, I only know of 1 being found, doesn't mean there havn't been more though.
The road kill was kinda old but still easy to tell its an adder, will get pics up later, it was found in very dense, steep rainforest, got some pics of the habitat too.


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 24, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> I went on a mission on Monday from here down to Mount Glorious, searching through Mount Mee, Dayboro etc. But no luck obviously.
> Left at 12pm, arrived home at 12am lol, unfortunatley it was the coldest night we have had in a while and didnt see anything night herping.



That's s bit of a coincidence. I met a Dan up at Mt Glorious on Monday night. But he found an _Oedura tryoni_ and a ton of frogs. So it must have been a different Dan.


Stewart


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 24, 2008)

And here I was about to type you a PM Stew, seeing if you wanted to do a Christmas Eve night drive...but you didn't invite me on Monday!


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 24, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day mate,
> 
> Taipans are just one of those things. I have searched high and low for them, I have spoken to many old herpers who have found them locally...they really are my worst enemy. They are here, no doubt about it...I have photo's, I've had stories of them, I almost had one on a call out...it's a combination of being in the right place, at the right time and being incredibly lucky.
> 
> ...



Yea I thought Taipans would be like that, Interesting about the Adders, that's good, can't wait to find one! 
Yea Pale Headeds are suppose to be common on Darling Downs so will have to do a bit of driving for that one, in a book of mine the pic of one is taken in Oakey.
Thanks for that!
Haha don't worry, no videos from me!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 24, 2008)

Pale Headeds are found a lot closer to Brisbane than Oakey, but not commonly. I have seen animals captured from Walloon before, which is about halfway between Brisbane and Toowoomba. There is also a record of them from Mitchelton I believe...and I think I may have heard of them from one of the big islands (Moreton, Straddy, Fraser?). 

Adders are around, it's just being in the right spot at the right time. A lot of this experience comes with a price - lots of wasted fuel, boring drives where you see nothing and a whole ton of stick snakes.


----------



## scorps (Dec 24, 2008)

Haha gotta love the stick snakes Jonno, or even better the angle headed toads


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 24, 2008)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> That's s bit of a coincidence. I met a Dan up at Mt Glorious on Monday night. But he found an _Oedura tryoni_ and a ton of frogs. So it must have been a different Dan.
> 
> 
> Stewart



Haha, I meant no luck with the few snakes I havn't found yet, yes we saw some frogs, 1 being a new one for me, a toadlet, only got pics of the a few of them.

View from Mount Nebo







Morphling (is that what you call them?) _L. peronii??__? _Don't know much about frogs.





Toadlet





Rainforest Scorpion


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 24, 2008)

Morphling sounds like a good word to me. Metamorph is the more usual term. I think the toadlet found up there is _Uperoleia fusca_.

Stewart


----------



## slacker (Dec 24, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> And here I was about to type you a PM Stew, seeing if you wanted to do a Christmas Eve night drive...but you didn't invite me on Monday!



Forecast says we might have a late afternoon/evening shower/storm..... might not be ideal?

Besides, knowing Stew, you're asking him too far in advance.... you need to ask him 30mins after you plan on leaving ;-)


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 24, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Pale Headeds are found a lot closer to Brisbane than Oakey,



Here are some close-to-Brisbane EPA records for pale-headed snakes:

Carbrook Wetlands Conservation Park 1
Great Sandy National Park
Main Range National Park
Tamborine National Park



slacker said:


> Besides, knowing Stew, you're asking him too far in advance.... you need to ask him 30mins after you plan on leaving



Call me tomorrow and I'll let you know if I'm available tonight. Actually, I might be busy tomorrow. I think there's something on...


Stewart


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 24, 2008)

slacker said:


> Forecast says we might have a late afternoon/evening shower/storm..... might not be ideal?
> 
> Besides, knowing Stew, you're asking him too far in advance.... you need to ask him 30mins after you plan on leaving ;-)



Some of the best nights I'v had were during or after a good storm though, can be good.



reptilesDownUnder said:


> Here are some close-to-Brisbane EPA records for pale-headed snakes:
> 
> Carbrook Wetlands Conservation Park 1
> Great Sandy National Park
> ...



Thanks for that Stewart. 
Tomorrow? 25th... rings a bell


----------



## slacker (Dec 24, 2008)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Call me tomorrow and I'll let you know if I'm available tonight. Actually, I might be busy tomorrow. I think there's something on...



haha. Sounds about right ;-)



DanTheMan said:


> Some of the best nights I'v had were during or after a good storm though, can be good.



That's counter-intuitive. I've never bothered going out on nights like that, assuming we'd find 3 parts of SFA. Closest I've come to doing that is one night up at Glorious when it started to rain... found quite a few frogs, unsurprisingly, but zero reptiles.


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 24, 2008)

Didn't your mum teach you that old saying:

_If a storm wets everything but doesn't cool it down too much, reptiles abound.
If a storm makes everything too bloody cold, no reptiles will be found._


Stewart


----------



## slacker (Dec 24, 2008)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Didn't your mum teach you that old saying:
> 
> _If a storm wets everything but doesn't cool it down too much, reptiles abound.
> If a storm makes everything too bloody cold, no reptiles will be found._
> ...



Pffft. She had trouble trying to teach me that the weet-bix go in my mouth, not on my scalp.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 24, 2008)

There is a relationship between reptiles being out and electrical storms and I'm watching a cell form south of here right now.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 24, 2008)

G'day guys, 

Like I said earlier - knowing exactly when to go is something you learn after you've done a lot of trips where you find absolutely nothing. I thought I had it down pretty good until this season...I've done about a dozen trips where I've said it will be a good night where we've found next to nothing...and nearly every single time it's being when I've taken people


----------



## slacker (Dec 24, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> Like I said earlier - knowing exactly when to go is something you learn after you've done a lot of trips where you find absolutely nothing. I thought I had it down pretty good until this season...I've done about a dozen trips where I've said it will be a good night where we've found next to nothing...and nearly every single time it's being when I've taken people



haha. Glad to hear we're not the only ones who've had bad luck ;-)

It's getting harder and harder to drag the other half out now, when we consistently find nothing but frogs.


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 24, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Taipans are just one of those things. I have searched high and low for them, I have spoken to many old herpers who have found them locally...they really are my worst enemy. They are here, no doubt about it...I have photo's, I've had stories of them, I almost had one on a call out...it's a combination of being in the right place, at the right time and being incredibly lucky.



For what it's worth, before I had any real interest or knowledge in herps... and this is the one thing that got me interested in the first place;
I was building some additional units at a retirement village near Alexandra Hills in Bris in about Nov 04. We had a temporary drain with silt mesh over the top of it, next to where we parked. Got there at around 6.30 and I noticed a snake moving about - stuck in one of the lift-holes of the drain. Assumed enough that it was a ven, but no idea as to what?! It was moving slowly but constantly, side to side, twisting its body upside down...only about 400mm out of the hole.
Looking at it closely, it had scratches where it had repeatedly rubbed against the steel around the lift-hole and had just masses of ants digging in. Got the steel lifted up and found that it had a full belly, and just couldn't pass through. 
By now, people were suggesting a shovel and whining, and I foolishly worked the snake back out and into a bailer bag. No aggressive response at all from the snake, (given that it was probably so close to death) and I took it to the boundary and released it into the adjoining bush. Layed the bag down and it eventually found its way out. The last I saw, as I walked away, was green ants swarming all over it...I felt so bad.
A bloke took a pic and emailed it to me later and I researched it. Much confusion over some of the colouring, but the size and shape of the head confirmed it in my eyes. Definitely a young-ish taipan. Sent the pic to Qld Museum (from memory) out of curiosity and it was confimed.
Hope that helps? Muddies the waters?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 24, 2008)

Do you still have the pic mate?


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 24, 2008)

Fuscus said:


> There is a relationship between reptiles being out and electrical storms and I'm watching a cell form south of here right now.




I reckon storms are great for snakes, if I hadn't had a few beers Id be in Conondale right now.
Interesting about that Taipan tooninoz, as Jonno said, would be great if you still had some of those pics!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 24, 2008)

Generally, electrical storms go hand in hand with low pressure systems...reptiles love it.


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry Johnno, Dan, I don't anymore. It was to an old Hotmail acct that isn't operational anymore...
Yeah, I know...pics or it didn't happen!


----------

